# Won't start. Won't turn over.



## bunnyspeed (Jul 8, 2003)

2000 4mo V6 

Car was parked for almost 2 week. Worked fine last drive. 

currently -15c here. New Battery 

Won't even crank. All interior lights/dash/etc work when key turned to ACC/ON. When key is moved to "start" nothing happens at all. 

When I went to get in the var I openned trunk before unlocking car (lock broken in trunk) and set the alarm off. But my understanding is that there is no immob in a 2000? 

Also when I first move the key from OFF to ACC, I can here a CLICK from the shift lever, and the FOOT ON BRAKE symbol momentairaly lights up then goes out. once I have the key to ACC or ON I can move the shifter without depressing the brake. that normal??


----------



## stingrayvr6 (Nov 30, 2007)

*similar problem*

my 02 Jetta has been doing the same thing but only occasionally. i do some combination of locking/unlocking the doors and it starts right up. 

anyone have an idea what this could be?


----------



## stingrayvr6 (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## stingrayvr6 (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

In my case, the braided copper cable from the solenoid to the starter brushes was corroded and finally "popped." New starter and it fired right up.


----------



## Glasser (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah I would go ahead and check the starter.


----------

